
Micro Focus Survey Finds COBOL Modernization at Center of Business Change - ajaviaad
https://www.microfocus.com/en-us/press-room/press-releases/micro-focus-survey-finds-cobol-modernization-at-center-of-strategic-business-change
======
cafard
I find the headline misleading. The linked item offers a summary including

"70% of enterprises favor modernization as an approach for implementing
strategic change as compared to the replacing/retiring of key COBOL
applications"

